
Why You Shouldn't Fear 'Slaughterbots' - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/why-you-shouldnt-fear-slaughterbots
======
temp
> _First, there is no evidence that governments are planning to mass produce
> small drones to kill civilians in large numbers._

Right, they will only kill terrorists.

